# Lost Puppy



## Sammy (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## lizardboy101 (Oct 28, 2007)

OMG That's hilarious...poor dog


----------



## RehabRalphy (Oct 28, 2007)

LMFAO


----------



## Mike (Oct 28, 2007)

Hahahahahahahaha. Nice. :lol:


----------



## dorton (Oct 28, 2007)

hahahahahaha.
Thats a good one! :lol:


----------



## Repton (Oct 29, 2007)

That is so funny. :lol:


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 11, 2007)

"rarf! welp me"


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 12, 2007)

I've seen another version of that with a very large woman and her very small husband.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

DaveDragon said:


> I've seen another version of that with a very large woman and her very small husband.



Damn that sucks. Fat woman smothers husband with fat butt. Headline news. Husband was discovered 3 weeks later when wife reported strange smells to doctor.


----------

